# Recovering DPDR?



## Jessevh042 (Feb 25, 2017)

Where should i start? I have DPDR for 2 years now.

But i found out why i have DPDR.

I was dwelling to much in my thoughts and i am now focusing more on the outside.

Example - > For me everything changes every minute or hour so everything looks different again.

I kept focusing on huh it changed again! It looks different again and i feel different again.

What i do now is. Everytime that thought comes i tell myself. No. Don't think about it you are here now not there anymore.

And it works! I feel so much more real and i can see much improvement in my DR aswell. Things don't look so flat anymore.

But i do notice that coming back to reality can be scary and confusing and weird... anyone has expierenced that too that came back to reality?

I'm not 100% yet. But i feel very close, closer than ever! But the weird strange feeling of coming back as how i see it. Can be confusing sometimes and scary and weird.

Have a nice day! And i hope this could also work for someone that is dwelling too much in their thoughts!


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

i can be out of my mind but then its totally blank and empty. then im like empty body. like i can be out of it if i take everything away. like empty myself. taking this pain away. pushing it away like pushing the all is left in me away.


----------

